# Monolithic compacitors



## tylerplyler (Apr 9, 2017)

Any idea on how to refine them. I watched a couple videos on YouTube but mostly were just pictures with no commentary or subtitles. 

I read a few things about doing them. I read about nitric acid. But was wondering if it could be done with hydrochloric. I seen that hydrochloric acid will disolved palladium if it's.grounded finely. 

Now I have tryed putting a few in some AP. The results were my AP turned a dark red when filters I had very fine white sand looking stuff, and some dark gray foils. Any ideas? 

My next question is if the red liquid was disolved palladium how do you turn it back to a power.


----------



## geedigity (Apr 9, 2017)

A search on this forum will result in a better way. I do not dissolve them in acids, well, let me restate that. I remove any tin that may be present as solder first using HCl. Following tin removal, I mix them with Cryolite and borax and melt them up. Then process accordingly.


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 9, 2017)

Spelling capacitors right in the search and head of this thread will help.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 9, 2017)

Tylerplyler, the preferred method for processing MLCCs is smelting. That's what geedigity described, though he referred to it as melting.

Dave


----------



## tylerplyler (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks a lot I'll give it a try. I have a few pounds of them and getting sick of them sitting around the house lol. And as far as my spell goes I have a hard time with that , and think it pretty childish to even post on her being a douchebag about things. If if the word was spell wrong u obviously knew what I was talking about and offered no help... So my question jimdoc why even comment on the post?


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 9, 2017)

Because that is what makes the search box work.
With your attitude I don't expect you will be here long.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 9, 2017)

tylerplyler said:


> And as far as my spell goes I have a hard time with that , and think it pretty childish to even post on her being a douchebag about things. If if the word was spell wrong u obviously knew what I was talking about and offered no help... So my question jimdoc why even comment on the post?


Tyler, before you post again I suggest you read the forum rules. If you have a problem with someone's response, you can bring it to the attention of a moderator. You do not make personal attacks against other members and resort to name calling. 

Spelling is important here, both for searching and for safety. Take your time. Use the Preview button before you press the Submit button. If you know you have difficulty with spelling, use a spell checker. Take a look through my Tips thread for more information.

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 9, 2017)

tylerplyler said:


> Thanks a lot I'll give it a try. I have a few pounds of them and getting sick of them sitting around the house lol. And as far as my spell goes I have a hard time with that , and think it pretty childish to even post on her being a douchebag about things. If if the word was spell wrong u obviously knew what I was talking about and offered no help... So my question jimdoc why even comment on the post?


The word you are looking for is "Thank you jimdoc!"
Correcting your spelling makes it possible for you to find the information you are looking for. That is helping in my book. Unless you are too lazy to look for it yourself even after given the correct spelling.

We are very careful when it comes to spelling on this forum. For example sodiummetabisulfite will precipitate gold while sodiummetabisulfate wouldn't do anything. Spelling chemical names wrong will in best case just produce a minor setback, but could hurt you and people around you in the worst case.

tylerplyler, you are a newbie here. You better apologize to jimdoc who is one of our oldest regular members here and well seen by the community. Then you have to change your attitude too, or your stay here will be short.

Have I made myself clear?

Göran


----------



## geedigity (Apr 9, 2017)

> Tylerplyler, the preferred method for processing MLCCs is smelting. That's what geedigity described, though he referred to it as melting.
> 
> Dave



That is correct. Thank you for catching that.


----------

